# Flavorful rice dishes



## SuperIronChef (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone know of any ways to enhance regular rice? such as sauces, seasonings, or little ingredients that will add flavor to ordinary rice?


----------



## merstar (Jun 8, 2012)

Hot sauce and soy sauce are good additions. Also, saffron.

I like to sautee garlic and onion or shallots, then add to the rice.

Making the rice in broth instead of water also adds flavor.


----------



## Claire (Jun 8, 2012)

A really good starting place is to find a broth or stock you like, and cook the rice in that instead of water.

Herbs are great.  If you're using dry, put them in the water before you cook, if you're using fresh, toss in after cooking.  

Towards then end of cooking the rice, put in some of your favorite salsa, toss, and let sit for a bit.

Pesto is very good in rice.

Sautee some onions (and peppers if you like them), add a favorite curry blend, add the water and cook as usual.  Serve with a chutney.


----------



## Claire (Jun 8, 2012)

merstar and I must have been posting at the same time, with many of the same ideas!


----------



## GBConfido (Jun 8, 2012)

Jeager sauce
Render some Bacon, add
Slice mushroom, onion, garlic, rosemary sauted. Add whole butter, let it melt then wisk in flour. You want the consistentcy of wet sand. Let simmer while stirring about 5 min. Slowly add stock(beef, chick, water) while stirring. It will thicken. Add molasses, salt and pepper 
Good stuff on wild rice


----------



## taxlady (Jun 8, 2012)

Take some cold cooked rice and fry it. Add a lot of sesame seeds - about one tablespoon for a cup of rice and fry until they start to pop. Add some tamari and stir quickly and then remove from heat. Really easy and really tasty. This is particularly good with brown (unpolished) rice.


----------



## cmontg34 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a great recipe for Mexican rice. Saute 1/2 a chopped onion in some olive oil until it becomes transparent and then add 1 cup of long/medium grain rice into the pan with one chopped clove of garlic. Make sure the rice gets coated in oil and allow it to cook for a couple minutes. Then add two cups of liquid.*You can use water or chicken stock but some of the liquid _must_ be tomato based. I use an 8 fl.oz of plain tomato sauce first and then add another cup of water. You could also puree a tomato, but I find that the canned sauce give it a better tomato flavor. Let it come to a boil and then cover it and reduce the heat. Cook for 15-20 minutes or until the rice has absorbed the liquid and is soft. Once you turn off the heat let it rest for a few minutes and then fluff with a fork and add salt until it tastes amazing. I make it whenever I cook tacos, enchiladas, and sopés. Enjoy!


----------



## Cerise (Jun 8, 2012)

To cooked rice add lemon, lime or orange zest, or fresh citrus juice of choice, & fresh parsley or cilantro.

I have an old recipe using Lipton onion mushroom soup. Will look thu my recipes.

I saved this to try w/ lamb chops.

Spanakorizo (Greek Spinach & Feta rice).

Closet Cooking: Spanakorizo (Greek Spinach Rice)


----------



## CraigC (Jun 8, 2012)

One word, Jambalaya!


----------



## Mel! (Jun 8, 2012)

I love buttery rice to go with curries. It is simple but delicious. After the rice is cooked, stir some butter into the pot of rice, put the lid on the pot, and leave the rice to soak up the butter for 5 or 10 minutes. 

Another way to make it is to melt butter in a pot and stirr some dry rice into it. Leave this overnight or for several hours. Then add the water and cook the rice. There is one disadvantage to this method though. If you like to wash the starch out of  your rice while cooking,  you wont be able to do it, as this would also wash out the butter. 

Mel


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2012)

*Spanish Rice*

*Spanish Rice*

 [FONT=PC&#47749]⅓ C[/FONT]             Oil
1 C            Rice, rinsed
1 Ea            Small Onion, chopped
2-3 Cl            Garlic, minced
1 tsp             Oregano
1 tsp            Chili Powder
1[FONT=PC&#47749]½[/FONT] tsp            Cumin
1[FONT=PC&#47749]½[/FONT] tsp            Salt
1[FONT=PC&#47749]½[/FONT]-2 C             Chicken Broth
1 Can            Diced Tomatoes w/Green Chilies

  In a 3[FONT=PC&#47749]½[/FONT]-quart sauté pan over medium high heat, heat the oil and sauté the rice, onion and garlic until the onion has softened. 

  Stir in the oregano, chili powder and cumin and cook for another two or three minutes.

  Add salt, chicken broth and tomatoes, stir one last time, bring to a boil and reduce to a simmer.  Cook approximately 20-25 minutes and do not stir or open the lid.

The rice should be tender and all the liquid gone. If the rice still isn’t tender, add ¼ to ½ cup of broth around the edges of rice and don’t stir. Re-cover the skillet and let rice take up new liquid.​


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 8, 2012)

A simple and delicious way to cook rice is to use 2 cups of rice, 4 cups of water and a package of onion soup mix instead of salt.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 8, 2012)

Of course, it depends on the grain, whether it is a short or long variety ... 

For example an arborio, a short grain from Lombardia, Italia used in Risottos works well with: Parmesano and Truffle Salt ... Or Lemon & Shrimp ... 

A Valencian Paella short grain works well with saffron, shellfish, seafood and fish ... 

A Long  Grain is lovingly used in stuffed grape leaves in Greece, and is dill scented and prepared with pinenuts, fresh herbs and shrimp or ground lamb. 

One can go on and on ... An aromatic long grain Basmati: 
with Vindaloo Chicken ... or Tandoor prepared langoustines or chicken ... 

Have nice wkend,
Margi.


----------



## Cerise (Jun 8, 2012)

*Tomato Paella*

Mark Bittman's...

*Tomato Paella*

Tomato Paella - Video Library - The New York Times

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/05/dining/05mini.html


----------



## SuperIronChef (Jun 8, 2012)

So many wonderful ideas here. I'm going to try them out and shuffle them with some side dishes. Thanks guy! 
allez cuisine!!!


----------



## Hoot (Jun 8, 2012)

CraigC said:


> One word, Jambalaya!


This ^^


----------



## Oldvine (Jun 8, 2012)

Use broth instead of water, flavor it with what your family likes.. garlic, onions.   Or toast the rice in a little butter before adding the liquid.


----------

